# American Idol (Top 2) - 05/22/2012



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Who was _YOUR_ favorite tonight?






















~Alan


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jessica sang great on three of her songs, Philip sang great on two. I don't think his first song was that great.

That being said, I absolutely LOVED the Philip Philips original song ... Randy was so right, it evoked Mumford and Sons, and for me erased criticism that he's nothing but a Dave Matthews imitator. I can now see Philip singing albums like this last song - and being very successful.

I have a feeling Jessica will win this...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Jessica sang great on three of her songs, Philip sang great on two. I don't think his first song was that great.
> 
> That being said, I absolutely LOVED the Philip Philips original song ... Randy was so right, it evoked Mumford and Sons, and for me erased criticism that he's nothing but a Dave Matthews imitator. I can now see Philip singing albums like this last song - and being very successful.


It will be interesting to hear what Phillip's original music is like...

You pretty much mirrored what I've read online... Jessica won rounds one and two, and Phillip won round three.



Drew2k said:


> I have a feeling Jessica will win this...


Not really directed at you, but...

I've heard Phillip's lines are just as buggy as last week? How about Jessica's?

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jessica Round One....Phillip lightly won Round Two...Jessica fizzled out Round Three. Phillip will likely win.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

P2


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Jessica Round One....Phillip lightly won Round Two...Jessica fizzled out Round Three. Phillip will likely win.


I obviously still haven't watched it yet...

However, I find it hard to believe that Phillip won Round Two when his song choice was "Moving Out" and Jessica's was "The Prayer."

Hopefully I'll find out soon...  

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

'American Idol': Jason DeRulo loves Jessica Sanchez but Jordin Sparks is voting for Phillip Phillips

Not quite as volatile as a UGA/Florida or UGA/Auburn relationship... 

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan:

I suspect both Phillip and Jessica will end up with record deals, along with a couple of others in the Top 12.

It seems alot of these "competition" shows come down to "peaking at the right time". I had to remind myself that Jessica is only 16 years old last night - she has quite the voice.

In this case though, on the last big night to strut their stuff...Jessica started out strong but faded, while Phillip started off slow and slammed it in the end. For that reason...I would believe that momentum will carry Phillip to the top.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Let me just say I hate the fact that the contestants have to sing an "original" song written for them dictated by Idol and be judged on it. A contestant could be severly hurt in this competition at the end just because someone else gave them a song that was not right for their voice or style. Sure let them sing the song at the final show, but don't judge them on something beyond their control.

Now off the soapbox.... I think Phillip has this in the bag given the crowds reactions last night and his unique quality that Jessica just doesn't seem to posses.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Holydoc said:


> Let me just say I hate the fact that the contestants have to sing an "original" song written for them dictated by Idol and be judged on it. A contestant could be severely hurt in this competition at the end just because someone else gave them a song that was not right for their voice or style. Sure let them sing the song at the final show, but don't judge them on something beyond their control.
> 
> Now off the soapbox.... I think Phillip has this in the bag given the crowds reactions last night and his unique quality that Jessica just doesn't seem to posses.


I'd agree with all those observations, and would add one more.

This year, the weight of the constant manipulatory statements "ranking or stating who won" by judges every single week surely influenced voters along the way to get tot he top group.

It's one thing to say so-and-so did a great job or a poor one...it's another to set the table for how voters should rank contestants - it almost undermines the voting purpose. That concept needs to get canned.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Jessica only does well when she is imitating someone else. Any other contestant would be chastised for not trying to be original, but she got a pass all season. Try to get her to sing an original song and she flops, just like last night. She is not an artist, she is just a singer, and a pretty bland one at that. There is nothing about her that sets her apart from other singers.

Phillip should win, but who knows with the current voting system. He may be better off with a less restrictive recording contract. One where he has control.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That concept needs to get canned.


along with the "judges" save.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard said:


> along with the "judges" save.


Agree.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If folks vote _just _based on last night's performances (a longshot, I know), I'd say it's gonna be photo finish.

I thought Jessica won the Nigel round hands down. And while I'm generally not a fan of the "original songs" part of the Idol finales, Phillip's _"Home"_ suited him perfectly, IMHO, while Jessica's song choice was forgettable.

Round two was a tougher call. Hearing it for the second time, I'm growing to like Phillip's cover of _"Moving Out"_. My wife still hates it, though, compared to the original. Jessica's _"Prayer"_ wasn't the best I've heard, but it was very good, IMHO.

I think had Phillip instead chosen to sing _"We've Got Tonight"_ again, that would have guaranteed him a win. Because he didn't, I think the voting can go either way.

As always, it comes down to song choice.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve, I thought P2 won last night hands down, way ahead, don't look back. I disagree that it was a photo finish. To me, it was close all season, but P2 put on the afterburners for last night's show. In fact, I thought his last song - the original - was absolutely his best performance, period.

Also, I think P2 should win at this point, but over the years there are a lot of "shoulds" that turned into "didn'ts." Last year was easy. This year, not so much.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It's going to be close, and there is fact that Jessica is Filipina/Latina


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> It's going to be close, and there is fact that Jessica is Filipina/Latina


I do not understand this reasoning. Why does this make a difference?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Also, I think P2 should win at this point, but over the years there are a lot of "shoulds" that turned into "didn'ts."


That's true. To *machavez's* point, someone just commented on a talk show that if P2 wins, the last four idol winners will have been "white guys with guitars". Will be interesting to see if the streak continues.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Richard" said:


> Jessica only does well when she is imitating someone else. Any other contestant would be chastised for not trying to be original, but she got a pass all season. Try to get her to sing an original song and she flops, just like last night. She is not an artist, she is just a singer, and a pretty bland one at that. There is nothing about her that sets her apart from other singers.
> 
> Phillip should win, but who knows with the current voting system. He may be better off with a less restrictive recording contract. One where he has control.


Missy and I feel exactly the same way. Jessica is a karaoke imitator of other singer's style.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> That's true. To *machavez's* point, someone just commented on a talk show that if P2 wins, the last four idol winners will have been "white guys with guitars". Will be interesting to see if the streak continues.


This is why the 12-year old girl vote is so important ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

As much as I would like Phillip to win, I don't trust that the producers haven't rigged the results, and I think they desperately want a female winner. Thus, I think Jessica will win...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> It's going to be close, and there is fact that Jessica is Filipina/Latina





Holydoc said:


> I do not understand this reasoning. Why does this make a difference?


Because there hasn't been a Latino or Filipino winner before. The Latino and Filipino fans might vote with their hearts.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Missy and I feel exactly the same way. Jessica is a karaoke imitator of other singer's style.


Last night Phil reminded me a lot of Bob Simon or is it Paul Dylan, anyway you know what I mean. :grin:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This is why the 12-year old girl vote is so important ...


For sure. That's why I figured him singing _"We've Got Tonight"_ once more would have made it no contest at all. I think they were all waiting to hear it again and may be disappointed he didn't sing it. As a result, Jessica may still have a chance, but who knows??? :shrug:


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Whatever you want to say about Jessica (who totally KILLED on The Prayer, BTW), smiley-simp PP is LITERALLY aping Dave Mathews, vocally and physically, in every song. Exactly the same as a good Elvis impersonator. Yet that doesn't bother anybody. Astonishing. Standards could not get any lower. 

And the judging has been a race to the bottom all season. 3 lovesick, pandering, slavish groupie/courtesans embarrassing themselves more and more week after weak. No wonder J Lo wants out, she hasn't a shred of professional credibility left standing.

Give me Jimmy, Simon and say, a Mary K. Blige for judges and you'd have a half-decent show.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*My thoughts:*

ROUND #1

*JESSICA:* AWESOME!! That's all...

*PHILLIP:* Ehhhh...

*ROUND #1 WINNER(S):* Jessica

ROUND #2

*JESSICA:* AWESOME!! That's all...

*PHILLIP:* FAR SUPERIOR to his first go around with this song. This time it came off as less angry, and with less growling, and more fun. I had something else I was going to say, but I forgot it...

*ROUND #2 WINNER(S):* Jessica

ROUND #3

*JESSICA:* I liked it, and it was far superior to most of the AI originals, but it was nothing special.

*PHILLIP:* AWESOMESAUCE!! Phillip lucked up in the original song lottery! He had a moment...

*ROUND #3 WINNER(S):* Phillip

*FAVORITES OF THE NIGHT:* Jessica & Phillip
*BOTTOM THREE PREDICTION:* Jessica & Phillip 
*WHO'S WINNING?:* Phillip (I think!)

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

First of all...

Folks will need to forgive me for anything I type as it could be full of typos, incorrect English (I'm from the South, so that's pretty much a given), apocalyptic prophecies, and gobbledygook. I got off work at 5:00 A.M. last night, and I currently feel like a FREAKING ZOMBIE!!! 

*You have been warned! *

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Alan Gordon said:
> 
> 
> > I obviously still haven't watched it yet...
> ...


You can do more than suspect that Phillip and Jessica will end up with record deals since it would be a complete change from history where the runner-up has always received an album release. Heck, I don't remember the last time a person from the Top Three didn't get an album deal...

However, that wasn't my statement! My statement was that I found it hard to believe that Phillip won round two over Jessica... and finally watching it at home, I feel even more puzzled by your statement... though I do believe it was closer than I expected thanks to Phillip doing an improved version of the song over his first performance of it.

To me, Jessica won rounds one and two, but Phillip managed to steal the show with Round three...

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Whatever you want to say about Jessica (who totally KILLED on The Prayer, BTW), smiley-simp PP is LITERALLY aping Dave Mathews, vocally and physically, in every song. Exactly the same as a good Elvis impersonator. Yet that doesn't bother anybody. Astonishing. Standards could not get any lower.
> ...


I definitely notice it and it drives me nuts. I seriously wonder if anyone here who loves PP has ever been to or seen a Dave Mathews concert. People in this thread blast Jessica for imitation, when PP is the ultimate imitator.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Holydoc said:


> Let me just say I hate the fact that the contestants have to sing an "original" song written for them dictated by Idol and be judged on it. A contestant could be severly hurt in this competition at the end just because someone else gave them a song that was not right for their voice or style. Sure let them sing the song at the final show, but don't judge them on something beyond their control.


Then again, Lauren Alaina got a sappy but beautiful song last year and came in second place to Scotty McCreery whose song should not have ever been performed due to the rules set forth by the Geneva Convention.



Holydoc said:


> Now off the soapbox.... I think Phillip has this in the bag given the crowds reactions last night and his unique quality that Jessica just doesn't seem to posses.


I disagree about Jessica...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd agree with all those observations, and would add one more.
> 
> This year, the weight of the constant manipulatory statements "ranking or stating who won" by judges every single week surely influenced voters along the way to get tot he top group.
> 
> It's one thing to say so-and-so did a great job or a poor one...it's another to set the table for how voters should rank contestants - it almost undermines the voting purpose. That concept needs to get canned.


Agreed...



Richard said:


> Jessica only does well when she is imitating someone else. Any other contestant would be chastised for not trying to be original, but she got a pass all season. Try to get her to sing an original song and she flops, just like last night. She is not an artist, she is just a singer, and a pretty bland one at that. There is nothing about her that sets her apart from other singers.
> 
> Phillip should win, but who knows with the current voting system. He may be better off with a less restrictive recording contract. One where he has control.


Totally disagree about Jessica, and I think Phillip is already too far along in the competition to have that luxury. I never got a for sure answer...



Richard said:


> along with the "judges" save.


ABSOLUTELY NOT!!

The judges wasted theirs on Casey Abrams last year, but at least Randy and Steven were wise enough to keep it this year until they really needed it.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> If folks vote _just _based on last night's performances (a longshot, I know), I'd say it's gonna be photo finish.
> 
> I thought Jessica won the Nigel round hands down. And while I'm generally not a fan of the "original songs" part of the Idol finales, Phillip's _"Home"_ suited him perfectly, IMHO, while Jessica's song choice was forgettable.
> 
> ...


I think Phillip could have gone with "_Volcano_" which had the advantage of being a LITTLE older than "_We've Got Tonight_." It might not have had the same effect as the latter, but I think it would have been stronger for him than "_Moving Out_".

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Steve, I thought P2 won last night hands down, way ahead, don't look back. I disagree that it was a photo finish. To me, it was close all season, but P2 put on the afterburners for last night's show. In fact, I thought his last song - the original - was absolutely his best performance, period.


Original songs can win or lose a contest... I learned that with a contestant on "Nashville Star."

P2 lucked up BIG TIME last night!



Doug Brott said:


> Also, I think P2 should win at this point, but over the years there are a lot of "shoulds" that turned into "didn'ts." Last year was easy. This year, not so much.


Speaking of the Geneva Convention, you REALLY like to torture me, don't you?! :lol:

They're both different in my book... I think they both should win! Sadly, that won't happen...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Holydoc said:
> 
> 
> > machavez00 said:
> ...


Jessica has gotten farther along than any Latino/Filipino contestant before (Allison Iraheta is probably the closest so far), but sadly, that heritage will most likely actually be a negative for Jessica. 



Steve said:


> That's true. To *machavez's* point, someone just commented on a talk show that if P2 wins, the last four idol winners will have been "white guys with guitars". Will be interesting to see if the streak continues.


FIVE!! :eek2:


Cook
Allen
DeWyze
McCreery
Phillips

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> As much as I would like Phillip to win, I don't trust that the producers haven't rigged the results, and I think they desperately want a female winner. Thus, I think Jessica will win...


I wondered about Simon Fuller's song choices last night...

That being said, I don't know... Randy seemed to believe Jessica didn't have a chance of making it to the Top 2. Jimmy seemed to have given Joshua and Phillip the stronger songs during his round last week...

I don't believe the results will be rigged...

Then again, for two weeks in a row, Phillip's phone numbers have been having strange things occurring with them which results in less voting for him. Is it a case of the lines being pounded, or are something else?! :whatdidid

My money is on the no intentional rigging...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> This is why the 12-year old girl vote is so important ...


Not to mention the slightly older female demographic! This was on the news story about last night's AI viewing/voting party in Albany, GA. The only thing that really happened was that they opened the Civic Center and projected AI onto a 30-foot screen:



WALB said:


> Some travelled hundreds of miles to watch Phillip in his home area.
> 
> Karen Sophia says,"Miami Florida and I came to support his hometown."
> 
> ...


American Idol downtown viewing party

While not as important, the "Cougar" vote is good to have as well...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I definitely notice it and it drives me nuts. I seriously wonder if anyone here who loves PP has ever been to or seen a Dave Mathews concert. People in this thread blast Jessica for imitation, when PP is the ultimate imitator.


Have you ever been to a PP concert?! 

There was an artist on "The Voice" this year. He auditioned with an Usher song. If I closed my eyes, I would have told you it was Usher. Suffice it to say, that while that impressed me in one way, it did not in others.

When I listen to P2, I hear the comparisons to DMB, but I would not confuse him for DMB. That's all I need to know...

If we got rid of every singer who brings up comparisons to other singers, we wouldn't have that many singers.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*Record number of votes last night...*

132 MILLION

~Alan


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"machavez00" said:


> Last night Phil reminded me a lot of Bob Simon or is it Paul Dylan, anyway you know what I mean. :grin:


P2 doesn't interest us either. Because the choices are the least of our favorites I'll just read the results here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> *Record number of votes last night...*
> 
> 132 MILLION
> 
> ~Alan


I know where a milliion or so came from....


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> P2 doesn't interest us either. Because the choices are the least of our favorites I'll just read the results here.


You do realize that many of this year's Idols will be performing on the stage tonight, don't you?

If you have a DVR, you can always fast forward past what you're not interested in hearing...



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I know where a milliion or so came from....


Your family?!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I heard that Jessica pretty much conceded in a radio interview today...



Alan Gordon said:


> *Record number of votes last night...*
> 
> 132 MILLION


Her best bet is if those record votes came (partially) from her considerable international fan base skirting the rules...

~Alan


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder if AI will be showing Jimmy Iovine's critiques tonight. I hope they do. Really want to hear what Jimmy says...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I definitely notice it and it drives me nuts. I seriously wonder if anyone here who loves PP has ever been to or seen a Dave Mathews concert. People in this thread blast Jessica for imitation, when PP is the ultimate imitator.


That's a great point. Now, when these folks see DM for the first time they'll be all, "Hey, check out the PP clone! What a loser!!"


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with Alan, I doubt Jessica can overcome the anti-Asian pushback. Asians do extremely well in America, especially Asian girls and women. Hard-working, smart, focused, often near the top in school. The University of California system is almost 50% Asian. There is this big resentment factor. And how many Asian women star in Hollywood movies or are top recording artists? It's a cultural thing, a racist thing, a bit of an "alien" or "other" thing. None of it justifiable, but there nonetheless.

But if she could overcome it, it'd be quite a breakthrough. I'd applaud it.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You know, people say Jessica clones singer X or Y or Z. But what she's really doing is what they all do: clone a particular "Diva" system of singing ballads for females that works. Celine, Judy, Barbra, Whitney, Sissel, etc all share a lot of specific traits in the execution of a powerful ballad. I leave out Christina Aguilera because she throws in that idiotic melisma, frantically running up and down scales like a tic. Hideous. 

So I postulate that Jessica is adhering to the standard formula for success in female ballad execution shared by all fellow divas, while not cloning any one individual at all. Frankly, they ALL use that formula with minor variations. Yet none of them are accused of copycatting. Neither should she. She plays by the rules and shouldn't be marked down for it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The result show: when Josh and Fantasia started [strike]singing[/strike] screeching, I started Fast Forwading.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> *Record number of votes last night...*
> 
> 132 MILLION
> 
> ~Alan





hdtvfan0001 said:


> I know where a milliion or so came from....


 100 million form the Philippines :lol::grin:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow.... I am very pleasantly surprised at the outcome!

My favorite part of the entire night, though was the top 12 singing the phone book. That was awesome, and I mean that non-ironically. I loved it, and it's the only time I didn't mind Josh riffing with his Gospel Voice. :up:


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

What a farce! As usual, the loser is the one who'll become hugely successful (hello Daughtry, hello Adam!), and the winner will be back in college bars playing for tips within a year or two. "Play 'Ants Marching' again!!"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Even though for the fifth year in a row, a "white guy with a guitar" won it, I thought it was a very entertaining show.

Like Drew, I loved the phone book song. I also got a kick out of Jimmy's "Jessicas" and the Tyler home visit. What a whack job! 

I thought the Phillips/Fogerty and Sanchez/Holliday duets were great. _Especially _Jessica and Jennifer. Wow!

My wife liked the Holly/Jordin duet more than I did.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Maruuk said:


> What a farce! As usual, the loser is the one who'll become hugely successful (hello Daughtry, hello Adam!), and the winner will be back in college bars playing for tips within a year or two. "Play 'Ants Marching' again!!"


 I agree. Jessica is a much better singer. Wasn't this a singing competition?

The problem is that the show has turned into a popularity contest with the the main demographic being old ladies and teeny boppers. They are the ones voting for the young guy. Very frustrating. I miss Simon. He would have canned Phillips before even getting to the top 12.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My takeaway from last night...

Jennifer Holliday was one of the creepiest looking singers I've ever seen on TV. :eek2:

Oh yeah...and Phillip won.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If Jessica were on the competition next year instead of this year, she likely would have walked away with the crown from week 1. Like Archuleta, one more year is all she needs to be a true superstar.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> ... the winner will be back in college bars playing for tips within a year or two. "Play 'Ants Marching' again!!"


I mentioned that before ... PPs are a dime a dozen at college town bars. He's "that guy" who brings his guitar to every party to play barefoot and have drunk college girls boost his ego.

Maybe he'll outsell recent winner Lee Dwyze...he sold a whopping 149,000 records.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> ...
> The problem is that the show has turned into a popularity contest with the the main demographic being old ladies and teeny boppers. They are the ones voting for the young guy. ...


Exactly, and it's too bad. This article was before the finale, but reemphasizes your point.



> "You have this alliance between young girls and grandmas and they see it, not necessarily as a contest to create a pop star competing on the contemporary radio, but as&#8230;who's the nicest guy in a popularity contest," he says, "And that has led to this dynasty of four, and possibly now five, consecutive, affable, very nice, good-looking white boys."


http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...an-idol-expert-says-jessica-sanchez-cant-win/


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe it's time for someone to create a textidol.com so that the vote can be tilted in a more modern direction ...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> Like Drew, I loved the phone book song. I also got a kick out of Jimmy's "Jessicas" and the Tyler home visit. What a whack job!
> 
> I thought the Phillips/Fogerty and Sanchez/Holliday duets were great. _Especially _Jessica and Jennifer. Wow!
> 
> My wife liked the Holly/Jordin duet more than I did.


Yep... LOVED the phone book song... LOVED Jimmy's confusion... ehh on Tyler's home visit. I had to explain to my Mom that false location or not, Steven's home could VERY well be "Pink"... LOL!! 

I thought the Phillips/Fogerty duets were pretty good, but the Sanchez/Holliday duet left me wishing Jessica was singing with Jennifer Hudson instead of Holliday. I realize Holliday was the original and is one of Jessica's idols, but I didn't really get into it like I would have had it been Hudson.

I thought Hollie and Jordin's duet was the best of the night!

Worst moments of the night: Fantasia screaming! When he wasn't trying to match her, I enjoyed Joshua's part of the performance, but she was worse than usual... I had to keep reminding myself that she was trying to sing, and NOT that there were cats fighting/mating outside. :eek2:



Chris Blount said:


> Wasn't this a singing competition?


Partially... as has been pointed out to me MANY times this year, "American *IDOL*" is looking for an American idol... not necessarily the best vocalist.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Jennifer Holliday was one of the creepiest looking singers I've ever seen on TV. :eek2:
> 
> Oh yeah...and Phillip won.


Jennifer Holliday definitely scared numerous people last night... I imagine quite a few young children in particular. I think she must have had false teeth, because it was just FREAKY the way she moved her mouth... :eek2: How did she rate with you compared to Iggy Pop last year?! :eek2:

Phillip is charting *BIG* time on iTunes today now that some people have actually figured out you can buy individual singles. "Home" is #1 on the charts, and the rest of his singles are littered throughout the Top 200.

Jessica's "The Prayer" managed to crack the Top 200 (currently sitting at #132) and Joshua's "This Is A Man's, Man's, Man's World" is sitting at #176.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe it's time for someone to create a textidol.com so that the vote can be tilted in a more modern direction ...


My local NBC/ABC affiliate had a story on the other day about voting. It was apparently about bulk texting app for the iPhone (possibly Android?).

They stated that AI actually discounts/throws out votes made by this type of thing. I wonder if they do the same with bulk dialers as well? 

~Alan


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If anyone finds out that Jimmy critiqued the final two singers on performance night, please let me know. I would have loved to hear how he scored the rounds.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P2 got a gift last night that he, IMHO, didn't earn. 

He is no doubt the most popular of the final two, but not the best. It's a shame because it's not a popularity thing, it's a singing competition.

But setting that aside for a bit, something should be done with the voting. As some here have already expressed, the old ladies and young girls numerically dominate and are skewing the vote. They are also are letting the judge's comments influense their picks. 

I know that judges are needed to "influense" me and you - who might not know a riff from a vibrato - but when the Producers and the judges have an agenda, they shameleslly collude to make whatever they want happen. This, I think, manipulates and corrupts the outcome. 

I can't talk to the charges that voting is racially or culturally biased. I just know in my heart who I think are the better singers ... sometimes, Asian, sometimes Black, sometimes male ... you get the idea. 

IMHO, a combination of skewed voting and the judge's manipulation of those voters are the real issues. The last time I supported a contestant all the way to a win was Season 4 when Country crooner Carrie Underwood took the prize. Since then, it's been one mediocre singer after another who wins over a true and gifted singer. 

What I think will help is to adopt the voting method of "So You Think You Can Dance". That program (also on Fox) lets the vote select the bottom three. From these then the judges decide who leaves. It's not a perfect system, but it sure sounds better than what AI is using now. Of course, I don't know what changes SYTYCD has made for this season.

Congratulations, Phillip. Hope 19 doesn't dig too deeply into your profits.

Congratulation, Jessica. Hopefully 19 won't have the opportunity to dig into your profits.

So, until next January. Nice sparring with you guys.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting article just released - perhaps there is more interest here at DBSTalk on this topic than proportionate to the general public... :shrug:



> *(Reuters) - The "American Idol" finale brought in the lowest TV audience of its 11-year history with just 21.5 million Americans tuning in to watch indie singer Phillip Phillips clinch the title, according to ratings data on Thursday.
> 
> The singing contest, once a TV industry juggernaut for Fox which attracted more than 30 million viewers for its finale in its 2006 and 2007 heyday, was the most-watched program on U.S. television on Wednesday night.
> 
> But audiences dropped by about 32 percent compared to last year's season finale, Nielsen data showed.*


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/24/entertainment-us-americanidol-audience-idUSBRE84N15B20120524?feedType=RSS&feedName=entertainmentNews&rpc=76


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe the show needs more drama (Adam / Durbin) to pull in crowds.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe the show needs more drama (Adam / Durbin) to pull in crowds.


Maybe they can have a season with just the 2nd & 3rd place finishers from past years on it - called
*American Idol Reunion - 2nd Chance*... :grin:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe they can solve the voting irregularities and start awarding *real* idols.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

What a waste of two hours! It would have been more entertaining to see two hours of chirping birds.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Maybe the decline in numbers just showed there was a disinterest in the top two finalists.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

For our family it has just become way too difficult to sit through an entire season. They have stretched the whole process out far too long. By the time they got to the top 8 we were already burned out and had stopped watching. 

The commentary this year was particulary bad and although I enjoyed Steven's humorous moments it was not enough to keep me going. In fact my 12y/o daughter who should be their primary target audience lost all interest and I could not even get her to watch the finale. All she said was, "who cares?"

My suggestions to get this show back on track. Find a completely new cast of judges that are a bit more balanced and interesting. Condense the entire tryout and lead-in to the season. I could really care less about endless back stories of contestents that will never make it into the top 40 let alone top 4. The weekly shows should be one hour each period. Two hours is way too long two nights a week. Fix the voting. Jessica should never have been voted off early on. There is more but they will have to hire me on as a consultant first.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with all the fixes above, plus make the process way more relevant to actual pop music folks are buying NOW, not some shmaltzy, dated crap that Whitney or Reba or even Sam Cooke was singing 20 years ago.

I'd like to see a REAL Idol show where the contestants had to sing REAL CURRENT pop music of all sorts. Something with some honesty and some energy. A competition that honestly took looks and showmanship directly into consideration, exactly as the real world of pop music does. And uniqueness and freshness as an artist needs to be a critical consideration. 

Also there are a million great unheralded new songwriters out there. Create a pool of NEW material for these aspiring Idols to sing. Not this insufferable rehashed garbage that we were all sick of 15 years ago when it got flayed to death on the radio by payola jocks and Clear Channel tie-in dictates.

And maybe you'd lose all the old ladies and the middle-aged fat men. Does anybody really believe that would be a BAD thing for the show?

And more to the point, you'd (ahem) be guaranteed to produce an actual, instant pop Idol. Not some smirking soundalike moron who I'd gladly pay to STOP playing in any bar I'd care to frequent.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> What a farce! As usual, the loser is the one who'll become hugely successful (hello Daughtry, hello Adam!), and the winner will be back in college bars playing for tips within a year or two. "Play 'Ants Marching' again!!"


Adam hugely successful? I'm officially out of touch I guess.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> Adam hugely successful? I'm officially out of touch I guess.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/adam-lambert-trespassing-carrie-underwood-329329



> Lambert is the seventh American Idol finalist to reach No. 1, following Underwood, Kelly Clarkson, Ruben Studdard, Clay Aiken, Chris Daughtry (of Daughtry) and Scotty McCreery.


Dont see the guy who beat Lambert on this list...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It was apparent Adam was a monster talent at the time, one who totally eclipsed all other competitors. His Queen/Freddie Mercury performances alone were jaw-dropping. But he was no mere poser/impersonator. He did his own thing with huge style.

Gay. Asian. Two tickets to runner-up. And success. Remember, only the winner gets locked into an extremely disadvantageous multi-year contract. All others are free to negotiate their best possible deal.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

We didn't watch a single full episode this year.
We did watch both finalists perform on the finale, and I have to say that both sounded to me like someone who never should have made it to Hollywood to begin with.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

The judges were a big reason that we stopped watching this year after Hollywood week.

Phillip is a very talented young man, but everything about him screams Dave Matthews to me, right down to the way he holds his guitar. That's not necessarily a bad thing - I actually liked Phillip in the parts of the show that we watched. What was a bad thing, to me, was the way the judges were fawning over him - declaring him to be the most amazing, unique talent the world has ever seen.

Not one of the judges seemed willing to call a spade a spade. Instead, they seemed afraid to even point out the similarities, choosing to completely ignoring them. Not even a warning along the lines of "You've got amazing talent, but be careful that you don't style yourself too closely after Dave Matthews. Make sure you're still Phillip at the end of the day". Even if they believed he was the most talented person to grace the idol stage, to ignore the similarities was, to me, an insult to the intelligence of anyone watching the show. I didn't watch any more after that, so I'm not necessarily saying the Phillip is nothing more than a Dave Matthews copycat... but to ignore the similarities completely is an insult, IMO.

Plus, I think Idol is starting to run its course... We find The Voice to be much more entertaining than Idol. 11 seasons (I think) of Idol, and it's really the same old thing every year... for my taste, it's tired and we moved on, for the most part.

I'm sure we'll watch auditions & Hollywood week next year and see if there's anyone who jumps out at us that we want to follow, but if there isn't that person, we'll likely stop watching at that point again. It just doesn't have the appeal to us that it once did, unfortunately.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

lyradd said:


> What a waste of two hours! It would have been more entertaining to see two hours of chirping birds.


+1

This Finale lacked almost everything. Maybe they (the Producers) should thank their lucky stars it wasn't 45% off on viewership.

I'm starting to agree with those that say this show has _Jumped The Shark_.

And just what was wrong with Hudson that we had to sit and see Holliday make faces at us?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> If anyone finds out that Jimmy critiqued the final two singers on performance night, please let me know. I would have loved to hear how he scored the rounds.


I hadn't heard/read anything from Johnny... I mean, Jimmy, about the subject.

I noticed Johnny... I mean, Jimmy, was sitting with his daughter Jade in the audience Wednesday night.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting article just released - perhaps there is more interest here at DBSTalk on this topic than proportionate to the general public... :shrug:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/24/entertainment-us-americanidol-audience-idUSBRE84N15B20120524?feedType=RSS&feedName=entertainmentNews&rpc=76


Between the age of the show, as well as the lack of two Country singers in the finale like last year probably hurt the ratings this year. I believe they still beat "The X-Factor" finale... maybe even "The Voice" finale... I can't remember.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> And just what was wrong with Hudson that we had to sit and see Holliday make faces at us?


While I would have strongly preferred Hudson, I believe Holliday is an idol of Jessica's, so I suspect that's why we ended up with her instead of a former Idol contestant.

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I hadn't heard/read anything from Johnny... I mean, Jimmy, about the subject.
> 
> I noticed Johnny... I mean, Jimmy, was sitting with his daughter Jade in the audience Wednesday night.


:lol:

Now that's plain funny Alex...uh...Alan...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> While I would have strongly preferred Hudson, I believe Holliday is an idol of Jessica's, so I suspect that's why we ended up with her instead of a former Idol contestant.
> 
> ~Alan


Thanks. I was not aware that _Jessica_ had her as a personal idol.

Someone has said that _Holliday_ is the Stage version of _Hudson_. My goodness, that woman can contort her face ... so glad I don't have to watch her sing more than once. 

She sounded ok, I guess, but she seemed to want to upstage _Jessica_. I'd watch it again, but I don't think my eyes could take it.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The face crap was grotesque enough, but things got even weirder when Jessica started making crazy face back at her! Ewwwww!

And now Braindamage Britney on X-Factor. Good grief. They say she already stormed off the set in a huff the very first day of shooting. Is that like Letting Manny be Manny?? 

When she starts giving her critiques is she going to say stuff like "You sound like the Iraq, and don't have maps, and such, and so forth..."??

I supposed we can't knock another special needs individual landing a job. That's what the America, as such, and so forth, is all about.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Now that's plain funny Alex...uh...Alan...


I planned on posting that yesterday (my thanks go out to Drew2k for giving me a segue!), but I got busy...



Henry said:


> Thanks. I was not aware that _Jessica_ had her as a personal idol.


If memory serves, I believe that is what I read...



Henry said:


> Someone has said that _Holliday_ is the Stage version of _Hudson_. My goodness, that woman can contort her face ... so glad I don't have to watch her sing more than once.


I knew of her, but I wasn't really familiar with her. I imagine the majority of AI viewers were more familiar with Jennifer Hudson's version (or Amber Riley of "Glee") as well...

Her face was indeed scary... and that was mentioned strongly in the texting going on at my house, as well as the Twitter-verse (Cari Fletcher of "Lakoda Rayne" and Sara Bareilles for instance both commented on her facial expressions). I took it better than some people (particularly after seeing Fantasia's pants) as it's not something she could do much about. I think it wouldn't have been so bad if it wasn't for her false teeth causing her issues...



Henry said:


> She sounded ok, I guess, but she seemed to want to upstage _Jessica_. I'd watch it again, but I don't think my eyes could take it.


As Sara Bareilles also stated, Jessica was singing her @$$ off during that song. I thought Holliday did well as well, but her facial expressions distracted me from the song.

My favorite duets of the night were Hollie/Jordin, Phillip/John, and Jessica/Jennifer. Had it been Jennifer Hudson, I suspect that order would be completely different! 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> And now Braindamage Britney on X-Factor. Good grief. They say she already stormed off the set in a huff the very first day of shooting. Is that like Letting Manny be Manny??
> 
> When she starts giving her critiques is she going to say stuff like "You sound like the Iraq, and don't have maps, and such, and so forth..."??
> 
> I supposed we can't knock another special needs individual landing a job. That's what the America, as such, and so forth, is all about.


I think Simon may have lost his dang mind when hiring Britney... 

Also, supposedly, she not only left the auditions after somebody performed a song of hers, but she got into it with Demi. I personally think that tiff was strictly a disagreement and nothing more that the media has overblown, but it will be interesting to see what else happens... NOT!!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Between the age of the show, as well as the lack of two Country singers in the finale like last year probably hurt the ratings this year. I believe they still beat "The X-Factor" finale... maybe even "The Voice" finale... I can't remember.


That's another thing about the ratings...

Several years ago, you had "American Idol" and possibly "Nashville Star"... now you have "American Idol", "The X-Factor", two seasons of "The Voice" per year, and now "Duets."

There's nothing like over saturating the market to bring down the ratings...

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> There's nothing like over saturating the market to bring down the ratings...


That said, has there been another show _ever_ in its 11th year that had the same ratings as _Idol_ season 11? :scratchin


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Since I hadn't seen them posted:

'American Idol' winner Phillip Phillips: 'It hasn't sunk in yet'

'American Idol': Jessica Sanchez is 'relieved' it's all over (and happy for Phillip Phillips)

Related:

Steven Tyler says both Phillip Phillips and Jessica Sanchez will be successful after 'American Idol'

'American Idol's' Kris Allen, Former Winner, Says Fox Show Has Been 'On For Too Long' 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> That said, has there been another show _ever_ in its 11th year that had the same ratings as _Idol_ season 11? :scratchin


I really don't follow ratings too much...

A lot of the stuff I like rarely gets good ratings, and a lot of the stuff I think is crap does, so ehhh...

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The face crap was grotesque enough, but things got even weirder when Jessica started making crazy face back at her! Ewwwww!
> 
> And now Braindamage Britney on X-Factor. Good grief. They say she already stormed off the set in a huff the very first day of shooting. Is that like Letting Manny be Manny??
> 
> ...


Jennifer and Jessica can take credit for inducing my nightmares last night ... especially Jennifer! I was so distracted by Jennifer's facial antics that I took my eyes off of Jessica.

Don't pay too much attention to Britney ... chances are she won't even complete the season. Simon is probably firing his casting people, but truth be told, it takes a jerk to recognize one.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Symon is probably firing his casting people, but truth be told, it takes a jerk to recognize one.


Simon WANTED Britney, so I doubt that's the case...

As for the last part... I know a LOT of jerks, so I think I'm insulted by that statement... LOL!!! :lol:

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Simon WANTED Britney, so I doubt that's the case...
> 
> As for the last part... I know a LOT of jerks, so I think I'm insulted by that statement... LOL!!! :lol:
> 
> ~Alan


Yeah, and Simon WANTED Paula and Nicole, too.

Does that make me one??


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I was happy with that Scottish chick! Hell, at least _I_ could understand her!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I read this over the weekend... thought it was an interesting read...

'Idol' moves toward lower payouts for runners-up

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The way they're going they're gonna end up with a bus ticket to Nashville as the grand prize.

Talk of human badminton shuttlecock Cheryl Cole to replace J.Lo. Bring it on! At least if the performers are skanks (as is usually the case by the final 10 or so) we'll still get some serious eye candy out of it.

For me tho, Jimmy has emerged as the real star of the show. I skip past the judges and go right to him every time. I don't always agree with him, but he's not a complete idiot, something that can't be said of the judges.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

A few IDOL tidbits for those who missed these tidbits:



> P2's surgery is scheduled for tomorrow. Supposedly it's a kidney reconstruction. *EDIT: Apparently false....*
> 
> He's supposedly had EIGHT (8) minor surgeries since the live voting began, and has even had a stent put in due to his kidney stones.
> 
> ...


Jessica Sanchez sang the National Anthem on the National Memorial Day Concert in Washington, D.C. that aired on PBS yesterday. Former Idol contestants Daughtry and Pia Toscano were there as well...

Hollie and Colton received parades last week in their respective hometowns...

~Alan


----------

